# May need to get more corks soon...



## geek (Jan 23, 2015)

I had co-purchased a 1000ct bag of this one at Amazon, with my friend @bkisel :

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002VFXY3C/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

These corks are really good in my book, recommended by @Rocky and others.

But it looks like they don't have them any longer, we paid an incredible $69.08 total shipped for 1,000 corks.

Any recommendations for a similar quality and price cork?


----------



## bkisel (Jan 23, 2015)

Wow Varis! How much wine have you been making? That was a rockin deal on those corks.


----------



## geek (Jan 23, 2015)

Yeah, I didn't run out yet and don't know how many I have left but I have a few batches coming for bottling soon.
If things go as planned this weekend I will bottle around 120 bottles....

Just looking to up the count even though not in a rush right at the moment.


----------



## bkisel (Jan 23, 2015)

geek said:


> Yeah, I didn't run out yet and don't know how many I have left but I have a few batches coming for bottling soon.
> If things go as planned this weekend I will bottle around 120 bottles....
> 
> Just looking to up the count even though not in a rush right at the moment.



Okay, you covered in this post what I just asked in a PM sent to you.


----------



## berrycrush (Jan 23, 2015)

geek said:


> I had co-purchased a 1000ct bag of this one at Amazon, with my friend @bkisel :
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002VFXY3C/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> ...



Is this cork of 1 + 1 type? What is the life span?


----------



## GaDawg (Jan 23, 2015)

If anyone does see a good deal on corks please share


----------



## Enologo (Jan 23, 2015)

I understand that a #9 would be preferable over a #8 because of the tighter fit but what would be the difference between the long and the short??


----------



## geek (Jan 23, 2015)

longer time span for the wine in the bottle.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 23, 2015)

No, that is just a regular agglomerated cork.



berrycrush said:


> Is this cork of 1 + 1 type? What is the life span?


----------



## geek (Jan 23, 2015)

Any other option somewhere around that incredible price?


----------



## GaDawg (Jan 23, 2015)

Enologo said:


> I understand that a #9 would be preferable over a #8 because of the tighter fit but what would be the difference between the long and the short??


The long corks are longer


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 23, 2015)

I pay .11 each for 1+1 for 1000 corks, plus shipping.


----------



## geek (Jan 23, 2015)

Runningwolf said:


> I pay .11 each for 1+1 for 1000 corks, plus shipping.




Can you share a link for those?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 23, 2015)

Nope, ancient Chinese secret


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 23, 2015)

LOL just kidding. Lafitte. http://www.lafitte-usa.com/

I actually get mine personalized there as a few other also do. If you call them, mentioned that you heard about them on this forum and you can even give my name. They said a good many of folks have come to them from here.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 25, 2015)

I do the same as Runningwolf. Very happy with Laffite. First custom order is a little expensive, because their setting up a template for you. But its $0.11 after that. Great price, great service, great corks.


----------



## geek (Jan 25, 2015)

Thanks guys.
It was such a great deal from Amazon but we'll see.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2015)

Sorry to see that the Amazon deal is gone. It may be temporary. I have seen things come and go on that site. I went into my account and asked for an email notification if and when they are again available. If I get the notification, I will post it on the forum. I am down to about 500 now and have a lot to bottle.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 25, 2015)

I wish Amazon would bring back those 90 dollar wine presses.


----------



## berrycrush (Jan 26, 2015)

Can a bottle of wine be re-corked?


----------



## geek (Jan 26, 2015)

berrycrush said:


> Can a bottle of wine be re-corked?



sure, why not?
Are you asking if a cork can be re-used? If so it is not recommended as the cork loses its shape and compression once in the bottle.


----------



## berrycrush (Jan 26, 2015)

geek said:


> sure, why not?
> Are you asking if a cork can be re-used? If so it is not recommended as the cork loses its shape and compression once in the bottle.



what I meant to ask is that, can I pull out the old cork and put in a new one? Maybe check the SO2 and add some if needed while the bottle is open?


----------



## geek (Jan 26, 2015)

Re-using corks is not recommended.


----------



## berrycrush (Jan 26, 2015)

... is a natural cork harder to cork than a agglomerated one?


----------



## Deezil (Jan 26, 2015)

With older more prestigious bottles, like Opus, etc, you can actually send the bottle back to the winery and they will pull the old cork and put a new one in for you.

Corks are made to last different lengths of time, so they don't always last as long as the wine does. For this reason, I like to wait for More Wine to get in their #3 overruns. They come with wineries labels on them, but they are sold at a discounted price. 98% of them are usable, but I have a few on the shelf that didn't pass my standards.

#2 and #1 corks are ridiculously priced, but they last like 8-12 years or something like that


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 26, 2015)

berrycrush said:


> Can a bottle of wine be re-corked?



Yes, certainly. As long as the contents are okay and the bottle is topped off, you can re-cork it.

Expensive wines that have been aged for very long periods of time (more than, say, 20 years or so) are periodically opened and recorked with a fresh cork.


----------



## roger80465 (Jan 28, 2015)

I hope this post is OK. Just got an email that Label Peelers has 35% off corks. A bag of 1000 #9 1 3/4 corks about $81. Could be tempted.


----------



## geek (Jan 28, 2015)

roger80465 said:


> I hope this post is OK. Just got an email that Label Peelers has 35% off corks. A bag of 1000 #9 1 3/4 corks about $81. Could be tempted.



I saw the email. But that one may be the lower quality corks?
I think their better quality ones (9 x 1 3/4 Premium Quality Straight Wine Corks 1000 ct) is $125.08


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 28, 2015)

Of course it is, Label Peelers is an official sponsor of WMT! 



roger80465 said:


> I hope this post is OK. Just got an email that Label Peelers has 35% off corks. A bag of 1000 #9 1 3/4 corks about $81. Could be tempted.


----------



## geek (Jan 28, 2015)

ibglowin said:


> Of course it is, Label Peelers is an official sponsor of WMT!



Mike,

I didn't really know that they became sponsors, I guess recently?
Anyway, their customer service AND prices is one of the best out there..


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 28, 2015)

They have been a sponsor for a few months now. I see there banner ads at the top of WMT on a rotating basis. You can always go to the Sponsors Page to see the current list of Sponsors!


----------



## shoebiedoo (Jan 28, 2015)

I just bought some Kits from them. The were great to deal with.


----------



## Enologo (Jan 29, 2015)

GaDawg said:


> The long corks are longer



Ok I'll rephrase that. Is there any benefit to using the longer corks??


----------



## berrycrush (Feb 1, 2015)

when using natural cork, is it still required to let the bottle stand up for a couple of days before laying down?


----------



## Deezil (Feb 1, 2015)

berrycrush said:


> when using natural cork, is it still required to let the bottle stand up for a couple of days before laying down?



Yes, it allows the pressure in the bottle to even out with the atmospheric pressure before it's laid down and the cork to swells


----------



## Enologo (Feb 2, 2015)

Ok. Bottled yesterday and got my first bottle bomb.  This wine was fermented last May, Vacuum Racked numerous times, bulk aged till November and spent 11 weeks in the barrel. I always let the bottles stand about three days to a week before laying them down. This time I just had finished corking, the bottles were standing and I was cleaning up the area when I heard it. Pow! and the sound of the precious elixer dripping off the shelves. . I'm thinking the change in atmospheric pressure due to the approaching storm??  Another hour or so of cleanup I wasn't ready for and 1.5L of wine gone. Hopefully the rest will be ok.


----------



## GaDawg (Feb 5, 2015)

I would think longer corks increase the time it takes for O2 to get to your wine.


----------



## Enologo (Feb 6, 2015)

GaDawg said:


> I would think longer corks increase the time it takes for O2 to get to your wine.



That sounds logical. Why didn't I think of that?


----------

